
People begin to believe in wealth redistribution while unemployed - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/04/being-unemployed-makes-you-more-willing-to-share-the-wealth/
======
SherlockeHolmes
Cites a poorly conducted research that draws erroneously general conclusions.
Propaganda/spam.

~~~
Spivak
Yep, for all the evidence this article presented the title could have been,
"unemployed people realize how shitty the social safety net is and support
more general wealth distribution".

